# Knott's Berry Farm - Closing attraction?



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Did anyone on here happen to go through the attraction before they shut it down? I'd love to hear what someone else thinks! I didn't walk through it personally so I'm hesitant to form an opinion.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Its an epidemic


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

They referred the attraction as being a "Code 5055?" Which is the actual Police code meaning the officer is arresting and putting into custody a person he judges to be insane, and locking them up.
I think if they re did their names and took out the actual code references that it could re-open as a slightly different "critter".. but then, Im just guessing as to what it actually looked like and how the whole thing was presented.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

rick warren and his ilk can get f'ed.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

It IS an epidemic. There will come a day when someone will be offended by a Milky Way candy bar, 
a cute puppy picture, or Charlie Brown's Great Pumpkin.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

Social Justice and their "special" snowflake warriors are ruining everything. It's been slowly creeping into our high holiday for sometime (Google "racist costumes" for an example). Someone is always offended by something and it's getting absolutely ridiculous out there - ask anyone who's in college and they'll tell you how rampant it is on campus, including classes (under the guise of various names) on social justice. I don't even want to walk out my front door or turn on the internet most days.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

I agree that the name was a big mistake, but not with shutting down entirely. Worse, I'm hearing chatter that this will have ramifications through the rest of the Cedar Fair family.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't think there were any more "asylums?" I thought we now had safe, clean mental health facilities staffed by caring workers. Am I wrong?

When I think of "asylum" I think of the bygone days of "Ten Days in a Madhouse" by Nellie Bly where the "patients" were doused in cold water for baths, given spoiled meat for dinner & generally abused & mistreated in a myriad of ways.

This sort of thing:
http://digital.library.upenn.edu/women/bly/madhouse/madhouse.html

Read it, it truly IS the stuff of nightmares & haunts. Just give it a skim if not a full read, it's hard to believe it was true but it was & it's a good, quick read. I was under the impression that stuff just isn't what's in a current, state of the art mental health facility.

Now, if they were portraying current standards, I could understand someone getting upset, but if it's standard old-fashioned asylum stuff then I don't get it.

Which is what a lot here do when it comes to "asylum," the old "madhouse" style stuff.

I am all for not outright offending, like wearing blackface or shouting racial epithets at people online or IRL, but is there a point where we go "nope?" 

As for Rick Warren in general, I agree with dane28's sentiment. I know, Iknow, his kid committed suicide so that's where he's coming from but still, we've all had tragedies in our lives (some worse than others), if we stopped everything that triggered those memories we'd, well, just think about it, this would be a very boring, sad, grey world.


----------



## sfeeny00 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm new here but I have been following the forum for a couple months. This particular discussion sparked my interest as I also read the article a few days back. The entire thing is just ridiculous in my opinion. From the sound of it, the guy was going to Knots to look for something to complain about. I realize that everyone has sensitivities these days but if you know that you have a sensitivity to something like this... Then why go? Why not just avoid it all together? It would be one thing if the haunt was disguised as something different and it was a complete surprise after he went but to seek it out knowing there's a probability to be offended? It just doesn't make any sense to me. The purpose of the haunt was to entertain and have fun. As I understand it... That's what our entire community is about around this time of year. Don't make it a political agenda or a place for social change.. It's just about fun after all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

